# 6 in 1 card reader wont read SD card



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Thought I'd post here in case I'm missing something about digital cameras. I insatlled a USB card reader and it seems to show up in pc as 4 drives, G: H: I: J: ok so far, put in a SD card from my daugher's Kodak CX7300 with pictures on it, and pc tells me nothing is there, whats up with that, do i need kodak software loaded or something?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Don't know why it does not show as a drive...but.... you do not need anything from Kodak installed to see /save your pictures


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

methinks there's a bunch of ways to do it, but i use my card reader in conjunction with picasa2....

i have a bunch of drives when the card reader is active as well, but picasa2 recognizes the sd drive and lets me see all the pics before they're downloaded...i can save only those i want, and clear the pics off the card...it's very nice.

upon initial setup tho, picasa2 didn't recognize anything, and i was thinking "oh, great....." so i rebooted, and switched usb ports...did the trick

oh, and i also gave the cable an extra little push at the card reader end


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Just a thought, but have you got the card reader connected to a USB hub rather than a USB port? This can make a difference with some peripherals, the difference being they will be OK plugged into a USB port but when plugged into a USB hub they cease to function properly. It's all to do with a reduction in voltage in a hub sometimes because it's a shared resource whereas a port isn't. Hope this helps.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Another thing to check is if the reader (or the card) require USB2
My SONY camera specifically needs USB2 (neded to upgrade USB port to get that on my older PC.)


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

card reader is Manhattan 6in1 says usb1.1, card is PNY128mb SD memory. I'm gonna bring the card down to the CVS drug store to see if their card reader/printer can read this card, the camera can I can review pictures on the camera, just have no way to get pics off, because the usb/camera port is broke.


----------

